
Diagram suggests Iran working on nuclear bomb much more powerful than Hiroshima - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/ap-exclusive-diagram-suggests-iran-working-on-nuclear-bomb-much-more-powerful-than-hiroshima/2012/11/27/5a5110e8-38ad-11e2-9258-ac7c78d5c680_story.html?tid=socialss
======
bediger4000
This article stinks of some kind of manipulation. The diagram was _leaked by
officials from a country critical of Iran’s atomic program_ , but just didn't
want to be mentioned. Hmmm... I wonder who that might be?

This also strikes me as someone in the US defense establishment planting a
"causus belli", like the "WMD" of the Iraq War, or the testimony about Iraqi
Army soldiers dumping Kuwaiti baby incubators for the Gulf War. An Iran War
would guarantee profitability for defense contractors for 25 years.

------
dragonbonheur
Or it could be the power output of their own version of the Z-machine, which
everyone should be copying if they're serious about fusion research. Let's
hope we don't see such bullshit as pre-emptive strikes again. Their clerics
and officials already said that nuclear weapons were against their beliefs.
The Pentagon and CIA should learn to keep their shit to themselves.

------
shill
Here is the diagram:
[http://cdn.theguardian.tv/brightcove/poster/2012/9/28/120928...](http://cdn.theguardian.tv/brightcove/poster/2012/9/28/120928NetanyahuUNGA2_6718560.jpg)

